# Fishing With A Soldier UPDATE 5-2-2011



## SFBigDog (Feb 24, 2011)

We tried to put together a fishing day with "Soldiers" as a way of giving something back .... but it turns out the "Take A Soldier Fishing" organization and it's figure head had some back round I didn't know about tilll just recently.

So now we are gonna try it again ... but this time WE are the organization YES !!!
and I would like your ideas on Where, When, and What soldiers to work on inviting.
Please post your thoughts here, or send them to my personal E-Mail address: [email protected] and please help me make this happen.

Thank you in advance for your time and help with this worthy cause .. remember ..

*"Freedom Isn't Free"*

Rich
AKA SF Big Dog


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Contact your local military units and ask them the same questions. They will know whom within thier ranks are most deserving and most likely to attend.


----------



## SFBigDog (Feb 24, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Contact your local military units and ask them the same questions. They will know whom within thier ranks are most deserving and most likely to attend.




Thanks Hanr3

Rich
SF Big Dog


----------



## dougdad (Feb 26, 2011)

Local VFW and VA Hospital to. Somewhere around you they should have a disabled veterans assisted living facility, ours is right close to the VA hosp. Your thoughts are appriciated!


----------



## SFBigDog (Feb 26, 2011)

dougdad said:


> Local VFW and VA Hospital to. Somewhere around you they should have a disabled veterans assisted living facility, ours is right close to the VA hosp. Your thoughts are appriciated!




Thanks Doug .... and Thank You for your service

Rich
SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 2, 2011)

After sampleling 5-6 fishing web sites .... the majority vote is for having this event at Lake Douglas .... Close to Knoxville.

Now all we have to do is agree on, and set a date, and I'll go get us some "Soldier's" to fish with.

Everyone please check your calendars ..... and post a note here (Or at my e-mail: [email protected]) of a realistic date we can do this.

Thank You EVERYONE !!!!!

Rich
SF Big Dog


----------



## bulldog (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sorry guys but I can not allow this event to happen.........without helping out in any way I can. I am a self proclaimed "biggest fan of our troops" that exists. Please let me know if you need any banners and so forth. I believe in the cause and I am more than willing to help.


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 2, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I'm sorry guys but I can not allow this event to happen.........without helping out in any way I can. I am a self proclaimed "biggest fan of our troops" that exists. Please let me know if you need any banners and so forth. I believe in the cause and I am more than willing to help.




*Good evening bulldog ...

YOU are the MAN .... Thank you Sir for stepping up to the plate, and offering to help with a very worthy cause.
I don't see any immediate needs for banners and such .... just people and boats to put soldiers in .... for a fun day of fellowship amoung ourselves and our "Nation's Finest" Will be posting more info soon .... and will PM you.

Thank you again Sir

Rich
SF Big Dog*


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 7, 2011)

Again ...
After asking these questions, and getting input from fishermen accross 4-5 different fishing web sites, we now have a place and a date ... and the list of volunteers is slowly growing .... but growing.

This "Fishing With A Soldier" event will be held @ Douglas Lake close to Knoxville TN and will be held on

* Saturday May 21st, 2011 Armed Forces Day*

I ask you again .... to PLEASE check your calendars .... and if you can volunteer to bring your boat to Douglas Lake, and spend a day fishing with a soldier .... we need you and it would be appreciated.

*"WE WILL PROVIDE THE SOLDIER"*


----------



## MattR (Mar 8, 2011)

A bit too far for me to travel since I live in WI. However I felt I had to post and say that it is a great idea and I am sure it will be greatly appreciated by those who deserve a good day fishing. Afterall they help protect our freedom to allow us to spend a day on the lake and hopefully catch some fish in the process.

If you feel you might be short a few fishing boats, send a message to a local TV news station. This is a story I am sure they will be honored to broadcast.

Thanks to all who served.

Matt


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 8, 2011)

MattR said:


> A bit too far for me to travel since I live in WI. However I felt I had to post and say that it is a great idea and I am sure it will be greatly appreciated by those who deserve a good day fishing. Afterall they help protect our freedom to allow us to spend a day on the lake and hopefully catch some fish in the process.
> 
> If you feel you might be short a few fishing boats, send a message to a local TV news station. This is a story I am sure they will be honored to broadcast.
> 
> ...



Good afternoon Matt ...
I just wanted to take a few minutes to say Thank You for taking the time to read about this event, and more so, to make a possitive post about it as you see it. There is no doubt in my mind that if you were closer, you would be right there with us .... Thanks buddy.

Rich
SF Big Dog


----------



## MattR (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I would, if closer. 

One thought I had since posting a bit ago. If somebody was close enough with a pontoon boat, could possibly even offer a day of fishing to disabled vets as well. Just a thought.

Matt


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2011)

If you haven't already done so, check out GON (Georgia Outdoor News). You may be able to recruit some of the guys in North GA to help out, and I assume you've contacted all of the local guides? I would like to think that many would like to support your efforts.

Good on you.


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 8, 2011)

Brine said:


> If you haven't already done so, check out GON (Georgia Outdoor News). You may be able to recruit some of the guys in North GA to help out, and I assume you've contacted all of the local guides? I would like to think that many would like to support your efforts.
> 
> Good on you.




No Sir ...
That thought has NOT occured to me at all .... Thank you so much.
This is the first event I have ever spearheaded ... and there are no rules or check lists .... Just great people like you, coming up with GREAT ideas like this one.

Thank you so much again

Rich
SF Big Dog


----------



## fender66 (Mar 9, 2011)

For those that want to participate, but live too far away from THIS event....here's your chance to do so. I just found this and will be signing up.

https://www.flwoutdoors.com/community/wounded-heroes/


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 9, 2011)

Im an active duty sailor in Memphis. Anything I can do to help? I have a boat


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 9, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Im an active duty sailor in Memphis. Anything I can do to help? I have a boat




Good afternoon ....

And Thank You for your service.
Actually this event is designed to try to do something nice for ALL OF YOU ..... however, if you feel you can make the trip to Lake Douglas ... just outside Knoxville on 21 May (Armed Forces Day) we would be proud to have you there. Right now I have 2 volunteers coming to help that don't have boats. 

Please let me know what you think .... Thank you for jumping in and stepping up to the plate ... even though you have done so much already. We are proud of you guys.

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## Big_spur (Mar 9, 2011)

I just retired from the AF last year. In 2002 a group invited my buddies and me on one of these in Miami. I can tell you, we really appreciated it. Thanks for setting this up and good luck. You are making a difference.


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Morning TinBoats !!!!

Just a note to let you know things are shaping up nicely .... we have 2 volunteers without boats who will stay at the launching site and help us put in and such .... and 21 volunteers so far with boats .... not bad and we still have time to recruit more boaters. 

The question has come up and I would like your input .... should we just make this a day of relaxing fishing? Or, should we set it up as a tourney? 

Will be looking forward to hearing what you have to say about this. 
I have 2 other guys helping me with this event ... and I will be driving to Murphysboro next weekend to meet with them and work out further plans. 

As always .... if you have any questions ... Please e-mail me at: [email protected] or feel free to call my cell 423-650-1052 

Thank you again for all your help. 

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 16, 2011)

*EXCITING NEWS !!!!*​
I got a phone call yesterday from a friend, who guides for and is friends with *JANET PARKER* who is the female Kevin Van Dame of Professional Bass Fishing. He called her on our behalf ... and explained what we are trying to do ... and she said she would be honored to attend and spend a day on the water Fishing With A Soldier.

This is exciting news and I am not only looking forward to this event .... but meeting so many of you I have never met before.

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now THAT is awesome!


----------



## Brine (Mar 16, 2011)

Way to go! Sounds like it's shaping up to be a great event. 

I like the idea of making it a tourney, maybe best 2 fish.

And those that don't catch anything get put into a pot to draw for a guided trip!


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 17, 2011)

Brine said:


> Way to go! Sounds like it's shaping up to be a great event.
> 
> I like the idea of making it a tourney, maybe best 2 fish.
> 
> And those that don't catch anything get put into a pot to draw for a guided trip!




Good morning Brine ...
It is shaping up real nice .... Thanks to alot of peoples help. Are you going to be able to attend this event?

Rich / SF Big Dog
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2011)

Truthfully, I didn't even consider it. Let me do a mapquest and see how far you are from me.

What can you tell me about Lake Douglas? The biggest motor I have is a 7.5, as my boat has been designed as an all electric rig.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 17, 2011)

Douglas lake is pretty big... probably almost 30,000 acres. It's a river dammed lake that was built in probably 1943. The launch we are using is at the dam unless something has changed. Your motor would be plenty big enough to fish some of the closer coves to the dam. If the wind was to happen to get up it can get pretty rough out towards the bigger water but the amount of big water you would have to cross to get to the first coves is limited. 

If you google Douglas Lake TN, you can get tons of information on it. The river that forms the lake is the French Broad.


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 20, 2011)

*Good morning!!!

In a previous post I told you that Bass Fishing Professional Janet Parker would be attending our "Fishing With A Soldier" event .... I spoke with Janet yesterday, and she is committed to being there and spending a day with our soldiers. For those of you who are not familure with her career, see below listed web-site.

www.janetparkerfishing.com

Rich / SF Big Dog*


----------



## SFBigDog (Mar 20, 2011)

Good evening ALL ....

Newest "Fishing With A Soldier" Update =D> 

Today I traded e-mails with Earl Bentz.
For those who don't know who he is .... He started at a very young age racing boats, and became VERY good at it .... soon he became an international boat racer with sponsors sending him and his boats around the world to race. However, a very bad boat accident ended that career.

But after he healed and mended .... he decided he still wanted to be around boats .... So he started designing and building them ..... His first company was called "Javlin" then SportsCraft, then Stratos .... and he is currently the Founder/CEO of Triton Boats.

*This is the reply I got from Earl Bentz today:​*
I think the group in Texas that you reference is at Ft Hood and the tournament is called Fishing For Freedom. Our dealer Cliff Brown at Texas Boat World heads up the tournament. Each volunteer boater takes two soldiers both active duty and retired. I have attended the event and we have been a sponsor since it started. In fact Triton was the driving force in kicking it going. I have attended and was there last October where we had over 250 "boaters" to volunteer and participate. It was a great event as it has been for the past eight or nine years that we have put it on. The entire community gets behind this annual tournament. I am not at my office and will not be back there for a week as I am out of town so I cannot commit to be there but will commit that we will support the event as much as possible including getting it on out website and encouraging Triton owners to play a role in taking two soldiers fishing for a day. You are in for a lot of work but I cannot think of a better way to spend one's time! Earl


----------



## Industry (Apr 1, 2011)

Great idea! Wish I was closer. I have a tiny boat, but some great fishing spots here in maine. Maybe I can get ahold of a local unit up here and do something that way.


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 1, 2011)

*Good evening all,

First of all I want to Thank everyone for their support.
Just wanted to update everyone on whats going on. This event will be held at Lake Douglas Tennessee, on Armed Forces Day (May 21, 2011) We will launch on or about 8AM and fish till 3PM. Because of some give away prizes that have been donated ... This will be a BIG FISH event for the soldiers. 

The American Red Cross will be at the boat ramp prior to launch time serving coffee & donuts. We are trying to arrange to have hot meals waiting in the picnic area by the boat ramp upon our return.

Professional Bass Fishing Janet Parker will attend this event ... and spend a day on the water fishing with a soldier ..... and it appears that Earl Bentz (Triton Founder/CEO) may very well be there as well.

If there are any questions about this event ... that I may not have covered ... Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or call my cell phone 4232-650-1052

Again ..... Thanks to everyone for your time, help and support.


Rich / SF Big Dog*


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 8, 2011)

Good morning TinBoats.net

I hope this note finds everyone doing well.
I have been so busy recruiting boats and boaters ... I have been remiss in the original mission .... Giving something back to Veterans ... And for that I'm sorry.

So here we go ...
If you are in ANY of these categories ... We would like to invite you to be our guest at Douglas Lake on May 21st .... for a fun day on the water fishing. 

*ALL Branches of Service*

** Currently Active Duty
* Current member of a Reserve unit
* Current member of a National Guard unit
* Retired Military
* Disabled Veteran
* Prior honorablely discharged Veteran
And this means if you have EVER served, and discharged honorably*

If you feel there is a category that you fit in, that I have failed to mention, PLEASE e-mail me at [email protected] or feel free to call my cell at 423-650-1052 and ask. It is NOT my intention to leave anybody out.


Thank you for your time, help, and support ... but most of all ... Thank You Veterans for your service.

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 12, 2011)

See new updated flyer on last post

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great idea. I'm thinking about getting on craigslist and taking a veteran every weekend or so.


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 15, 2011)

brholth8 said:


> Great idea. I'm thinking about getting on craigslist and taking a veteran every weekend or so.




Good morning !!!

Outstanding ..... I'm sure you and the soldier will both enjoy the experience.

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 18, 2011)

Good evening Tinboats .....

Only 33 days left till the "Fishing With A Soldier" event takes place .... and we still need boaters that will step foward, and volunteer their time and boat to a fun day on the water at Lake Douglas TN, "Fishing With A soldier"

These service men and women deserve anything we can do .... to show our support for all they do for us 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
So PLEASE look at your calendars and check your schedules ... and let us know what you might be able to do.

Thank you so much in advance for your time, help, and support.
Feel free to contact me any time with questions at sf[email protected] or 423-650-1052

Remember .... *Freedom Isn't Free*

Rich / SF Big Dog
United States Army, Retired
Cleveland, TN


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 24, 2011)

*Good morning ALL and Happy Easter

27 days till the "Fishing With A Soldier" event takes place at Douglas.
And this morning I'm looking for and calling out to ALL Branches of Service Veteran's who would like to be part of this event on the "Soldier" end of this event.

ALL you have to do is show up ... and we would be more than happy and proud to treat you to a day on the water ... fishing and relaxing.
Just drop a PM or e-mail to me with questions.... or just let me know your going to attend as a Veteran.*
Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 25, 2011)

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## DavenTn (Apr 26, 2011)

SFBigDog, I may not be able to attend but I have a boat that you may be able to take. You will just need to pick it up. I live in Murfreesboro. I don't know which route you would be taking to get there but I think you came up with a great idea and just hope I can help in some way. Thanks.


----------



## SFBigDog (Apr 26, 2011)

DavenTn said:


> SFBigDog, I may not be able to attend but I have a boat that you may be able to take. You will just need to pick it up. I live in Murfreesboro. I don't know which route you would be taking to get there but I think you came up with a great idea and just hope I can help in some way. Thanks.



Good evening DaveNTn

Thank you so very much for the offer ... But I'm pulling a boat up to Douglas as well. We do appreciate your generousity .... But, hope you can make it ... We would love to see you there, and get an opportunity to meet you .... and I'm sure it will be real rewarding to spend a relaxing day on the water fishing with a soldier.

Rich / SF Big Dog


----------



## SFBigDog (May 2, 2011)

Hello Gang ....

Does anybody remember 9/11 ?
Sit back a moment and think of how you felt that day .... Mostly hurt & mad !!! And in the weeks that followed, this country came together, like we haven't done in a long time, and in one voice said we wanted our country's best to hunt down those responsible for all the american lives taken that day ... and our Veterans and Soldiers stepped forward and accepted that mission .... and yesterday 5-1-2011 .... Accomplished it !

These are the same people we are trying to treat to a relaxing day of fishing on Douglas Lake on May 21st with "Fishing With a Soldier" If you are a current soldier ... Active duty, Reserves, Guard, discharged veteran (Any Branch of Service) .... PLEASE come join us and let us treat you to a relaxing day on the water.

Also ... we still need volunteer boaters to take these Soldiers & Veterans out fishing. PLEASE PLEASE check your schedules ... and do your best to set aside a day to honor these Soldiers & Vetereans ... and in a small way .... Give a little something back.

For more information .... Please contact me at:

PM
E-Mail: [email protected]
Cell Phone: 423-650-1052

And remember ...................... 

*Freedom Isn't Free *


----------



## Jyphotography (May 19, 2011)

This is awesome. I will say you dont find this as much as you did lets say, 5 or 6 years ago. I am going to post this on FB and see if any of my buddies can make it!


----------



## seif5034 (May 31, 2011)

Warms my heart to see yall come together to put something like this on for those who serve(d). Kudos guys! Really. If the soldiers that attend this event don't say it... Thank-you. =D>


----------

